# I liek Squirtles vs Keldeo



## Eifie (Aug 1, 2015)

[size=+2]*I liek Squirtles vs Keldeo*[/size]



Spoiler: Arena



*Format*: 10v10 single
*Style*: Set
*DQ*: 5 days
*Damage Cap*: none
*Banned/Restricted Moves*: none, but Lucky Eggs and Soothe Bells are banned. Give your Pokémon a fun item or I will assign it one for you. (My taste in assigning fun items is likely to be questionable.) Pokémon with more than 1 exp are not eligible.

*Arena Description*: Mario Kart's Baby Park!

The arena is fairly plain and simple: an oval-shaped course, half baby blue, half pink. There are a few grates in the floor, and a roller coaster runs over the track. Natural resources required for any attack will appear when needed and then disappear.

*Additional Rules*: Okay, I'm not actually offering to ref a full 10v10 (sorry). Each Pokémon will be sent out for one round only, to battle its opponent in Outside the Battle Arena style: the winner will be determined by the sum of the battlers' remaining health and energy at the end of the round, accounting for status conditions (for full rules, see the relevant arena on this page). edit: Also, +5 points for each level of positive stat boost, -5 points for each negative. Battlers will alternate in who sends out first, and all commands will be PMed to the ref (i.e. me).

This arena is meant to encourage you to use full teams of Pokémon that you've never (or barely) used before. Shit-tier Pokémon are especially welcome and encouraged: bring in your Wynaut, Luvdisc, and Unown! Let them see the light of day! Leave your pay-to-evolves out, though. I want to see a bunch of your Pokémon that have been sitting around waiting to be used!

The winner of the battle will be the trainer who wins the most individual bouts. If there is a tie, we'll figure something out then. The winner will be able to distribute 5 exp (and included happiness) among their participating Pokémon (no more than 1 exp to a Pokémon, though), and the loser will be able to distribute 4 exp. There will be no sendout or KO experience awarded otherwise unless a Pokémon manages to actually knock out its opponent in the span of one round. If a Pokémon is holding an evolution item, this battle will count for it to evolve with that item _only if_ exp is distributed to it. Basically, the Pokémon who are given exp are the only ones are counted as having participated. (The exp rewards for this battle were modeled after the regular 3v3 Outside the Battle Arena format: if the winner wins two bouts and the loser wins one, then without items like Lucky eggs, the winner gets 5 exp total and the loser gets 4. Those battles last 9 rounds; this one will last 10.) Also, cash prizes will be determined as if this was a 3v3, so we'll be manually taking back some of your money after closing the battle. :p

pls let me ref a bunch of fun Pokémon



*I liek Squirtles's active squad*

 *Sand Man* the male Drilbur <Sand Force> @ Snowball
 *Gobi* the male Cacnea <Sand Veil> @ Wide Lens
 *Baskin* the male Vanillite <Ice Body> @ Smoke Ball
 *Api Lahir* the female Litwick <Flash Fire> @ Rocky Helmet
 *Nyoom* the female Yanma <Speed Boost> @ Sharp Beak
 *Pretty in Pink* the female Happiny <Serene Grace> @ Oval Stone
 *Craneo Ominoso* the female Duskull <Levitate> @ Mental Herb
 *FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER* the male Mudkip <Torrent> @ Bright Powder
 *Praise be to the Dancing Queen* the female Omanyte <Shell Armor> @ Rindo Berry
 *Biirup* the male Chinchou <Volt Absorb> @ Red Card


*Keldeo's active squad*

 *Super Smile Sonya* the female Pichu <Static> @ Shuca Berry
 *Super Smile Angie* the female Petilil <Own Tempo> @ Sun Stone
 *Moominpapa Vodkazot Jr.* the genderless Unown (!) <Levitate> @ Choice Specs
 *Amyparadise Murphy* the female Litleo <Rivalry> @ Stone Plate
 *Luke Atmey* the male Sigilyph <Magic Guard> @ Life Orb
 *Rey Ricochet* the male Hawlucha <Limber> @ Muscle Band
 *Taylor* the female Absol <Pressure> @ Shell Bell
 *Super Smile Mommy* the female Kangaskhan <Scrappy> @ Expert Belt
 *Zipper* the female Mawile <Hyper Cutter> @ Expert Belt
 *Lily* the female Ekans <Shed Skin> @ Expert Belt

I gave all of ILS's unequipped Pokémon some fun items! That Oval Stone will not actually help Pretty in Pink evolve, but it'll let her unleash some kickass Egg Bombs! :O

For the first bout, *I liek Squirtles* will send out first, then *Keldeo*. Each of your Pokémon has only three actions to shine! Show the audience what they can do!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm not yolking around with this send-out! It's an eggcelent idea. You can't crack *Pretty in Pink's* fabulous sense of style!

On an additional note, I was leaving for a party when the battle was posted. As a result, I forgot to swap an item. If Keldeo allows it, can I do so?


----------



## Eifie (Aug 3, 2015)

Sure. It's not like it'll even affect anything in the database, since Lucky Eggs and Soothe Bells are banned.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 3, 2015)

The change would be Swamp Monster's Wacan Berry for a Bright Powder if that's okay.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 4, 2015)

I liek Squirtles said:


> The change would be Swamp Monster's Wacan Berry for a Bright Powder if that's okay.


Yeah, that's fine with me!

You're up, *Rey Ricochet*! Start with Flying Press, Swords Dance if they're protecting or otherwise unhittable besides substitute, and Feather Dance if they're prepping a Counter. Next, Drain Punch if you took damage last action and she doesn't have clones, Flying Press if not, and Swords Dance if they're unhittable besides substitute or prepping a Counter. If she confused you last action try to use a Swords Dance to calm down and lower your failure chance. Finally, Drain Punch if you've taken any damage this round and she doesn't have clones, Flying Press if not, and Chill if they're unhittable besides substitute or prepping a Counter. If she confused you on the second action only, calm down with a Chill on the third rather than attacking. 

If she does have Double Team clones up, she's slow enough that she should only be able to make a few, so you should be able to swoop through and eliminate all of them with Flying Press. Also, if you become Attracted, I don't really want to type out a bunch of flavor but use your attacks to show off your power, or something. If you can't use Flying Press for some reason, default to Swords Dance on the first action, Drain Punch on the last two, and your nondamaging option on the last two actions if she's unhittable or has clones.

*Flying Press / Swords Dance / Feather Dance ~ Drain Punch / Flying Press / Swords Dance ~  Drain Punch / Flying Press / Chill*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 4, 2015)

god Keldeo you're supposed to PM your commands


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 4, 2015)

Right, oops. I'll still go with Rey, though.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 4, 2015)

If you are both okay with it, we could do commands in-thread just for the first two rounds if you feel that would be more fair?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm perfectly fine with it.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 4, 2015)

Okay, Keldeo, post new commands if you want, then ILS can command.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 6, 2015)

Sorry for the wait! I'll just go with the commands I posted earlier, cleaned up and edited slightly:

Start with a *Flying Press*, but use *Swords Dance* if they're protecting or otherwise unhittable, besides Substitute, and *Confide* if they're prepping a Counter. Next, *Drain Punch* if you took damage last action and she doesn't have clones, Flying Press if you didn't take damage and/or she has clones, and Swords Dance if she's unhittable or prepping a Counter. If she confused you last action, try to calm down with Swords Dance, and if she used Charm last action use Swords Dance also - try to focus enough to see past her ruse so the drop fades, too. Finally, Drain Punch if you've taken any damage this round and she doesn't have clones, Flying Press if not, and Swords Dance if they're unhittable besides substitute or prepping a Counter. If she confused you on the second action only, or she used Charm on that action, calm down with a Swords Dance on the third rather than attacking, if you can.

If she does have Double Team clones up, she's slow enough that she should only be able to make a few, so you should be able to swoop through and eliminate all of them with Flying Press. Also, if you become Attracted, just... use your attacks to show off your power, or something. If you can't use Flying Press for some reason, default to Swords Dance on the first action, Drain Punch on the last two, and your nondamaging option on the last two actions if she's unhittable or has clones.

*Flying Press / Swords Dance / Confide ~ Drain Punch / Flying Press / Swords Dance x2*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 7, 2015)

Rey Ricochet may be stronger, faster, have a type advantage on you, but you are cute as a button and can metronome his feathery butt from here to Mars, so let's cross our fingers (or stubby appendages) and hope for the best.

Start with *Headbutt* and hope for the hax. Jump up and down, do a little jig, whatever would please the RNGods. 

If you do get the hax, do a Hyper Voice. If you don't, Metronome.

Third action, just Metronome. Pray for a legend signature move! Or Egg Bomb! Or Splash! 

*Headbutt~Hyper Voice/Metronome~Metronome*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 7, 2015)

warning: spoilers

JOKES, METRONOME'S GOING TO CALL UP PRESENT (which is actually affected by the Oval Stone) praise be to the rngods


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 7, 2015)

praise be to them
praise be that they don't make that present heal


----------



## Eifie (Aug 7, 2015)

*Round One*​
*I liek Squirtles* (Oooooooooo)

*Pretty in Pink*  @ Oval Stone
*Ability*: Serene Grace
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Stroking her precious Oval Stone.

*Keldeo* (Oooooooooo)

*Rey Ricochet*  @ Muscle Band
*Ability*: Limber
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Cawing in anticipation.

------------------------------​
"Caw! Caw!" caws Rey Ricochet. The instant the ref drops her flags he's soaring up into the air, executing a gorgeous loop-de-loop before arcing down to slap Pretty in Pink with his prettier in green wing. Unfortunately, he may have been showing off a _bit_ too much: the blow nearly misses, and he has to clumsily readjust himself in the air to make it land. How embarrassing. Indignant, the Happiny launches herself toward him in a full-body tackle, tiny arms waving about as she attempts unsuccessfully to bear him to the ground.

Easily forcing roly-poly-pinky off him, Rey Ricochet decides to keep it simple and deals her a swift punch to the face (i.e. entire body). Throbbing ropes of pale green energy from his fist latch onto her skin, greedily devouring some of her lifeforce until he feels as good as new. Incensed, Pretty in Pink hops to her feet and waggles a finger warningly. Now he's going to get it! Oh, no. Rey Ricochet is _sooooo_ scared.

Abruptly Pretty in Pink stops twitching her finger and reaches into her pouch to pull out a beautifully giftwrapped egg, complete with a red ribbon tied into a bow on top. She holds out it to Rey Ricochet, and abashed, the Hawlucha hops forward to accept his gift. The egg begins to glow, and Pretty in Pink's Oval Stone with it, and Rey Ricochet starts to feel slightly uneasy... Is it possible that the gift... wasn't made in good faith?! No!

But alas. The throbbing egg explodes all over him, throwing him back against the wall of the Battle Arena and covering his beautiful feathers in disgusting goopy yolk. Cawing angrily, he punches Pretty in Pink in the everything again, devouring more of her energy for himself, but then the Happiny resumes that dreaded finger wag. No! He shall never accept presents from stangers again! So there! But this time, Pretty in Pink's entire lower half begins to glow a deep purple, a tail of Poison-type energy forming which she swings at him with all the force she can muster. The slap of her makeshift tail doesn't hurt too much, just a bit of a sting, but some of the poison absorbs through the skin beneath his feathers, making its way into his circulatory system... No matter! He has still proven himself the superior, he is sure!

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles* (Xooooooooo)

*Pretty in Pink*  @ Oval Stone
*Ability*: Serene Grace
*Health*: 53%
*Energy*: 83%
*Score*: 136
*Status*: Drooping sadly. _You still did fine, precious Oval Stone_...
*Used*: Headbutt ~ Metronome (Present) ~ Metronome (Poison Tail)

*Keldeo* (Oooooooooo)

*Rey Ricochet*  @ Muscle Band
*Ability*: Limber
*Health*: 84%
*Energy*: 89%
*Score*: 158
*Status*: Cawing victoriously. Moderately poisoned (4%/round).
*Used*: Flying Press ~ Drain Punch ~ Drain Punch

*Arena Status*

 Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*

 Pretty in Pink's Health: 100% - 15% (Flying Press) - 16% (Drain Punch) - 16% (Drain Punch) = 53%
 Pretty in Pink's Energy: 100% - 4% (Headbutt) - 1% (Metronome) - 7% (Present) - 1% (Metronome) - 4% (Poison Tail) = 83%
 Rey Ricochet's Health: 100% - 8% (Headbutt) + 8% (Drain Punch) - 18% (Present) + 8% (Drain Punch) - 5% (Poison Tail) - 1% (poison) = 84%
 Rey Ricochet's Energy: 100% - 3% (Flying Press) - 4% (Drain Punch) - 4% (Drain Punch) = 89%

*Notes*

 Flying Press was a near miss, so I docked a couple of points off its damage.
 Pretty in Pink moved second, so alas, there could be no hax. (There would have been, though, even without Serene Grace.)
 Present was at full power. Praise be!
 Thanks to Serene Grace, Poison Tail poisoned Rey Ricochet.
 And the first round goes to Rey Ricochet! Next up: *Keldeo* sends out, then *I liek Squirtles* sends out and posts commands, then *Keldeo* posts commands. This will be the last round where you'll post commands in-thread (ahem).


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 7, 2015)

Alright, let's go with Super Smile Mommy!


----------



## Eifie (Aug 12, 2015)

Oops! Uh... *12 hour DQ warning for ILS*. (I will give you longer.)


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 16, 2015)

Time for *Gobi* to take root!

Let's use Grasswhistle to kick things off; if she uses Fake Out or Protect this turn, try to Chill, I guess. After that, use Grass Knot. If you got hit by a super-effective move last time (anything that makes you think, _shit, that really hurt_), Drain Punch instead, and end with a one-turn Solar Beam! If she Protects or Counters, Rototiller instead. 

*Grasswhistle/Chill~Grass Knot/Drain Punch/Rototiller~Solar Beam/Rototiller*


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 16, 2015)

Okay, let's start with a one-action *Uproar* to drown out the Grasswhistle. Next, wait for him to Grass Knot and use *Flamethrower* for some damage. End with a *Fake Out*.

*Uproar ~ Flamethrower (wait) ~ Fake Out*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 17, 2015)

*Round Two*​
*I liek Squirtles* (XOoooooooo)

*Gobi*  @ Wide Lens
*Ability*: Sand Veil
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: 

*Keldeo* (OOoooooooo)

*Super Smile Mommy*  @ Expert Belt
*Ability*: Scrappy
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: 

------------------------------​
"WAAAAAAH! WAAAAAAAH!" screams Super Smile Mommy's baby.

"HUSH, YOU INSOLENT CREATURE!" screams Super Smile Mommy, grinning widely.

"WAAAAAAAH! WAAAAAAAAH!" the baby continues to wail. Its cries grate on Gobi's ears and he winces to himself, covering the sides of his face with his hands and wishing the thing would just _shut up_. Alas, like all too many on /r/childfree, Super Smile Mommy is not a responsible parent. Half the Battle Frontier glares at her angrily while she stands there, smiling obliviously.

Gobi's somewhat confused. Should he... still try to sing her to sleep? Lord knows he would love that baby to shut up... He'll give it a try. Plucking out one of his loose spines, he puts it in his mouth and begins to play a soulful tune... probably. He has no idea, because even he can't hear it over the baby's screaming. Ugh.

Giving up on his dreams of a musical future, Gobi hops over to the edge of the road and tugs out a large, thick vine that, you know, just happened to be growing there. Praise be to the gardeners of the Battle Arena! (Keldeo has brought to my attention that this is not Outside the Battle Arena. Praise be to the gardeners of Baby Park!) Wielding his vine whip impressively on one spine, he lunges toward his opponent and lashes it out at Super Smile Mommy's foot. The vine curls around it, and with a swift tug he manages to pull Super Smile Mommy off her feet to land face first on the ground. Her child's muffled wails continue from beneath her.

Oh, now this is it. How could Gobi bring that whip near her _child_? Won't Gobi think of the _children_? That vine was a choking hazard! In her anger, Super Smile Mommy stands up and unleashes a BLAST OF FIRE from her no-longer-smiling mouth. The flame singes Gobi's spines and leaves his skin slightly blackened, as the scent of roasted cactus fills the air.

Ah, how Super Smile Mommy's baby loves the scent of roasted cactus in the morning. The child loves it so much, in fact, that it stops crying for a moment. Gobi relaxes, relieved to finally have the noise out of his ears.

Just kidding! Super Smile Mommy's child opens its mouth wide and begins to wail again, and Gobi is so disappointed by this bait-and-switch tactic that he can't even bring himself to do anything as Super Smile Mommy slaps him across the face.
------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles* (XXoooooooo)

*Gobi*  @ Wide Lens
*Ability*: Sand Veil
*Health*: 69%
*Energy*: 96%
*Score*: 165
*Status*: Nursing a major headache.
*Used*: Grass Whistle (failed) ~ Grass Knot ~ [flinch]

*Keldeo* (OOoooooooo)

*Super Smile Mommy*  @ Expert Belt
*Ability*: Scrappy
*Health*: 90%
*Energy*: 87%
*Score*: 177
*Status*: Sharing a secret smile with her child.
*Used*: Uproar ~ Flamethrower ~ Fake Out

*Arena Status*

 Nothing of note. Please destroy the arena, you guys.

*Damage and Energy*

 Gobi's Health: 100% - 11% (Uproar) - 15% (Flamethrower) - 5% (Fake Out) = 69%
 Gobi's Energy: 100% - 1% (Grass Whistle) - 3% (Grass Knot) = 96%
 Super Smile Mommy's Health: 100% - 10% (Grass Knot) = 90%
 Super Smile Mommy's Energy: 100% - 5% (Uproar) - 5% (Flamethrower) - 3% (Fake Out) = 87%

*Notes*

 Super Smile Mommy, please control your child
 Super Smile Mommy wins! Also, clearly I should have had Fake Out as the sole banned move...
 Next up: *I liek Squirtles* sends out, then *Keldeo* sends out. Both of you will PM your commands to me.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 17, 2015)

*Praise be to the Dancing Queen*! Dancing Queen just has to substitute Baby Park's signature goofy theme for the round; who are we to disobey the will of a goddess?


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 17, 2015)

Who am I to decline a chance to use *Moominpapa Vodkazot Jr.*?!


----------



## Eifie (Aug 19, 2015)

*Round Three*​
*I liek Squirtles* (XXOooooooo)

*Praise be to the Dancing Queen*  @ Rindo Berry
*Ability*: Shell Armor
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Humming her signature tune to herself.

*Keldeo* (OOOooooooo)





*Moominpapa Vodkazot Jr.* @ Choice Specs
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: !!

------------------------------​


Spoiler: I liek Squirtles's commands



Alright, Dancing Queen! Use Smack Down to knock that pesky Vodka Tot from his perch way up there, a foot off the ground. If that missed, use it again and follow with Earthquake. If Smack Down hit, Earthquake+Earth Power!! Make the earth tremble because you are the dancing queen, young and sweet, only seventeen! *piano chords*

If combos aren't a thing, then just use the moves separately. 

*Smack Down~[Earthquake+Earth Power]/[Earthquake~Earth Power]*





Spoiler: Keldeo's commands



Okay, real not-actually-conditionals here. Try to aim into her eyes and startle her out of her attacks or something, idk, but if you can't manage it's okay. (Unown is so versatile.) If you've both lost your item and she has Reflect Type up on the last action, use Hidden Power Bug instead of Electric, but if you can't tell default to Electric.

*Hidden Power (Electric) ~ Hidden Power (Electric) ~ Hidden Power (Electric) / Hidden Power (Bug) *



"!" exclaims Moominpapa Vodkazot Jr.

"[_JAZZY MUSIC_]," retorts the Dancing Queen.

There are no words left to be exchanged. There is only... the dance.

Moominpapa Vodkazot Jr. moves first, Choice Specs dangling off the side of its one eye. It shakes itself irritably in the air, adjusting the lens, and probably focuses or something, but nobody can tell what its eye is really doing behind those snazzy shades. A ring of crackling yellow orbs, sparks of electricity leaping between them, forms around the top of its stem, and rushes off in the Dancing Queen's direction. She really feels the beat from the tambourine as they rocket into her one by one, sending static pulsing through her body. Clearly it's time for a bit of... _rock_ music. The Dancing Queen picks up a conveniently-located stone from the ground with one tentacle and hurls it Moominpapa Vodkazot Jr.'s way with precise accuracy. The rock smacks straight into the unused side of its Choice Specs, shattering the lens so that Moominpapa Vodkazot Jr. falls to the ground in shock from the sudden imbalance.

Time to repeat the chorus. Again Moominpapa Vodkazot Jr. summons up a cluster of orbs of electric energy and sends them the Dancing Queen's way. The Dancing Queen, unfortunately, is unable to dance her way out of this predicament, and each and every strike hits true. To further complicate matters, the next thing her trainer has commanded her to do is... a _breakdancing_ move?! Where could she possibly have gotten that kind of dance training? What could her trainer possibly be thinking? Instead she continues to sweep gracefully across the floor, until she finds herself pummeled with yet another assault of electrical energy.

Irritated at these repetitive moves, the Dancing Queen expresses her rage by BLOWING A FREAKIN' CRATER IN THE GROUND. The pavement beneath where Moominpapa Vodkazot Jr. is glued to the ground suddenly explodes upward, showering the Unown with a mixture of mud and molten rock. The embers scorch its skin, twisting it into an unrecognizable version of itself with great potential to become the next big font. Moominpapa Vodkazot Jr. probably blinks in pain from behind those ballin' shades, but we will never know...

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles* (XXXooooooo)

*Praise be to the Dancing Queen*  @ Rindo Berry
*Ability*: Shell Armor
*Health*: 61%
*Energy*: 92%
*Score*: 153
*Status*: Having the time of her life...
*Used*: Smack Down ~ nothing ~ Earth Power

*Keldeo* (OOOooooooo)





*Moominpapa Vodkazot Jr.* @ Choice Specs
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 85%
*Energy*: 91%
*Score*: 176
*Status*: ...! Smacked Down.
*Used*: Hidden Power (Electric) ~ Hidden Power (Electric) ~ Hidden Power (Electric)

*Arena Status*

 Nothing of note. There's a gaping crater in the ground, but whatev, you know? Please destroy the arena, you guys.

*Damage and Energy*

 Praise be to the Dancing Queen's Health: 100% - 13% (Hidden Power) - 13% (Hidden Power) - 13% (Hidden Power) = 61%
 Praise be to the Dancing Queen's Energy: 100% - 3% (Smack Down) - 5% (Earth Power) = 92%
 Moominpapa Vodkazot Jr.'s Health: 100% - 6% (Smack Down) - 9% (Earth Power) = 85%
 Moominpapa Vodkazot Jr.'s Energy: 100% - 3% (Hidden Power) - 3% (Hidden Power) - 3% (Hidden Power) = 91%

*Notes*

 The Dancing Queen doesn't learn Earthquake.
 The Dancing Queen was beaten up by a freakin' Unown. Guess Moominpapa Vodkazot Jr. wasn't diggin' the Dancing Queen.
 I think this battle is the worst idea I have ever had
 Next up: *Keldeo* sends out, then *I liek Squirtles* sends out. Both of you will PM your commands to me.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 20, 2015)

Let's go, Taylor!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 20, 2015)

Sending out my good friend *Nyoom*!


----------



## Eifie (Aug 29, 2015)

All right, now that ILS's Absence Sheet post has expired, he has five more days to PM his commands to me.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 29, 2015)

*Round Four*​
*I liek Squirtles* (XXXOoooooo)

*Nyoom*  @ Sharp Beak
*Ability*: Speed Boost
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Excited to play.

*Keldeo* (OOOOoooooo)

*Taylor*  @ Shell Bell
*Ability*: Pressure
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Confident.

------------------------------​


Spoiler: I liek Scythers's commands



If Taylor tries to be sneaky and use Perish Song at any point, Protect against it. It's not very nice to do those kinds of things, is it, Nyoom? 

Onto the actual commands, then.

Let's take advantage of that nice beak you were loaned and use Air Slash. Cross your fingers for hax!

Afterwards, a couple Bug Buzzes will do. If the Absol won't let itself be hit by your first Bug Buzz, Sunny Day and then Solar Beam instead.

*Air Slash/Protect~Bug Buzz/Protect/Sunny Day~Bug Buzz/Protect/Solar Beam (1 turn)*





Spoiler: Keldeo's commands



Rock Slide spam? *Rock Slide spam.* Spam Rock Slide until you can't spam Rock Slide any more (i.e. the round is over.) Spread it out if there are clones. If you can't reach or hit her with it, barring Substitute and including Detect, *Swords Dance* the first two actions and *Chill* on the last, and if you end up asleep on the last action, Chill out instead of trying to Rock Slide in your sleep or something. We do have one last conditional, though, so if you're paralyzed or something and you don't think you can hit her with Rock Slide but you can hit her with *Flamethrower*, do that. Also use Flamethrower if she's Roosting. 

*Rock Slide / Flamethrower / Swords Dance x2 ~ Rock Slide / Flamethrower / Chill*



Next up in the Baby Park are two decidedly _not_ baby Pokémon: on one side of the field stands Keldeo's Absol, Taylor, and on the other side, Nyoom, a Pokémon once considered fully-evolved, flits peacefully through the air. Of course, as is the spirit of any good Pokémon battle, this peace is abruptly shattered when Taylor slams her front paws hard into the ground, and a heap of sharp stones materializes above Nyoom's head. Panicking, the poor Yanma attempts to dart out of the way, but too late: the stones rain down onto her fragile wings, tearing small gashes in her wings and exoskeleton. Distressed, she flaps her shredded wings as quickly as she can manage, summoning up a scythe of air that slashes across Taylor's chest.

Howling in pain, Taylor stomps on the ground with renewed vigour, and again Nyoom is assaulted by a storm of swords stones. The rocks pin her to the gronud, and she buzzes desperately, attempting to pull herself out. Finally she maneuvers her way out of her rocky prison only for Taylor to call up yet more rocks, that shower upon her as she cries out and huddles on the ground, giving into the pain. At last the barrage stops and she looks up warily, then tests a couple flaps of her wings. Satisfied, she begins to twitch them faster and faster, emitting a droning buzz that causes Taylor to wince and shake her head in agony as it washes over her. The irritating noise fills her ears and she turns away, sickened, praying for the pain to end. Slightly invigorated, Nyoom buzzes about in the air just a bit faster than before, her muscles warming up just in time for her to... be recalled.

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles* (XXXXoooooo)

*Nyoom*  @ Sharp Beak
*Ability*: Speed Boost
*Health*: 55%
*Energy*: 90%
*Score*: 150
*Status*: Disappointed not to get another crack at her opponent. _+1 Speed_.
*Used*: Air Slash ~ [flinch] ~ Bug Buzz

*Keldeo* (OOOOoooooo)

*Taylor*  @ Shell Bell
*Ability*: Pressure
*Health*: 79%
*Energy*: 85%
*Score*: 162
*Status*: Attempting to get echoes of that sound out of her ears.
*Used*: Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide

*Arena Status*

 Nothing of note. There's a gaping crater in the ground, and also several piles of smashed rocks, but whatev, you know? *Please destroy the arena, you guys.*

*Damage and Energy*

 Nyoom's Health: 100% - 15% (Rock Slide) - 15% (Rock Slide) - 15% (Rock Slide) = 55%
 Nyoom's Energy: 100% - 5% (Air Slash) - 5% (Bug Buzz) = 90%
 Taylor's Health: 100% - 11% (Air Slash) + 2% (Shell Bell) + 2% (Shell Bell) - 16% (Bug Buzz) = 79%
 Taylor's Energy: 100% - 5% (Rock Slide) - 5% (Rock Slide) - 5% (Rock Slide) = 85%

*Notes*

 blugh
 Nyoom had to give up her Speed advantage to wait and see if Taylor would use Perish Song. (Also, note that Perish Song bypasses Protect.)
 The second Rock Slide made Nyoom flinch.
 Taylor wins, etc. this was such a horrible idea
 Next up: *I liek Squirtles* sends out, then *Keldeo* sends out. Both of you will PM your commands to me.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 29, 2015)

Let's go, *FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER*! Win!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 29, 2015)

And I'll go with *Sonya*!


----------



## Eifie (Sep 4, 2015)

*Round Five*​
*I liek Squirtles* (XXXXOooooo)

*FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER*  @ Bright Powder
*Ability*: Torrent
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: HOWLING FEROCIOUSLY.

*Keldeo* (OOOOOooooo)

*Super Smile Sonya*  @ Shuca Berry
*Ability*: Static
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Sparking happily.

------------------------------​


Spoiler: I liek Scythers' commands



It's sad that you might not get all that nice destruction in, SWAMP MONSTER. But we can hope.

Earth Power x3 for max destruction.

Hold your horses there, cowboy, because you have to take some precautions. If Sonya sets up a Magnet Rise, Sludge Wave. If she tries to Volt Tackle, Counter. Let's take a gamble, though, and assume she'll do her Magnet Rise first action. After the first action,Mirror Coat if she uses a damaging Electric attack. 

Counter takes precedence over Earth Power if you've already used the latter. 

*Earth Power/Sludge Wave/Counter~Earth Power/Counter/Mirror Coat x2*





Spoiler: Keldeo's commands



*Shock Wave* spam! (I'm sorry, Eifie) If you're drowsy, he has a substitute, or you can't use/hit with Shock Wave for any reason, *Uproar* instead, and if he's Protecting, Detecting, Biding, or prepping a Mirror Coat, *Nasty Plot* the first two actions and *Chill* on the last.

*Shock Wave / Uproar / Nasty Plot x2 ~ Shock Wave / Uproar / Chill*



Super Smile Sonya grins widely, and sparks fly from her smiling cheeks. A wave of electricity spreads around her in a wide radius. FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER grimaces as the static floods over him, crackling uncomfortably through his slippery swamp skin. With a FEROCIOUS HOWL fitting of the most FEROCIOUS of SWAMP MONSTERS, FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER howls, and the earth beneath Super Smile Sonya explodes, throwing her up in the air. She just barely manages to swallow her Shuca Berry in one gulp without choking herself, for she is a trained stuntmon performing in a controlled space. Do not try this at home.

When she lands on the ground again with a pained squeak, Super Smile Sonya is no longer smiling, though the jury is still out on whether or not she remains superb. Half-melted chunks of stone rain down upon her as she struggles to push herself to her feet. Forcing her biggest smile, the Pichu unleashes another surge of electricity all around her, and FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER retaliates with anoter FEROCIOUS HOWL to summon some FEROCIOUS LAVA AND DIRT. Another similar exchange later (several members of the audience have by now wandered off in boredom) and both Pokémon fall to their sides, breathing heavily after expending their very best efforts.

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles* (XXXXXooooo)

*FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER*  @ Bright Powder
*Ability*: Torrent
*Health*: 67%
*Energy*: 85%
*Score*: 152
*Status*: HOWLING HAPPILY.
*Used*: Earth Power ~ Earth Power ~ Earth Power

*Keldeo* (OOOOOooooo)

*Super Smile Sonya*  @ Shuca Berry
*Ability*: Static
*Health*: 73%
*Energy*: 91%
*Score*: 164
*Status*: Sparking ferociously.
*Used*: Shock Wave ~ Shock Wave ~ Shock Wave

*Arena Status*

 The arena is kind of destroyed now. There are a bunch of chunks torn out of the ground, and melted rock is lying around everywhere. Good work, friends.

*Damage and Energy*

 FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER's Health: 100% - 11% (Shock Wave) - 11% (Shock Wave) - 11% (Shock Wave) = 67%
 FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER's Energy: 100% - 5% (Earth Power) - 5% (Earth Power) - 5% (Earth Power) = 85%
 Super Smile Sonya's Health: 100% - 9% (Earth Power) - 9% (Earth Power) - 9% (Earth Power) = 73%
 Super Smile Sonya's Energy: 100% - 3% (Shock Wave) - 3% (Shock Wave) - 3% (Shock Wave) = 91%

*Notes*

 gives Keldeo the stink eye for using a Pokémon that technically had no experience at the start of the battle but was already participating in another battle... if I for some reason decide to try this again I'm going to be a million times stricter
 what am I supposed to write for this, man
 Sonya ate her Shuca Berry on the first action. Its effect wore off at the end of the round.
 Sonya and FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER were given circular commands on the second and third actions ("if he's using Mirror Coat, use Nasty Plot" and "if she uses a damaging Electric attack, use Mirror Coat"). As Mirror Coat is a negative priority move, I don't allow it to be used reactively, so Sonya got her Shock Wave off and FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER used Earth Power instead.
 Next up: *Keldeo* sends out, then *I liek Scythers* sends out. Both of you will PM your commands to me.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 5, 2015)

I'll go with *Lily*!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 5, 2015)

Let's go, *Sand Man*!


----------



## Eifie (Sep 6, 2015)

*Round Six*​
*I liek Squirtles* (xxxxxOoooo)

*Sand Man*  @ Snowball
*Ability*: Sand Force
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Aiming his snowball at one of the children playing nearby.

*Keldeo* (oooooOoooo)

*Lily*  @ Expert Belt
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Coiled up cooly, surveying the scene with one open eye.

------------------------------​


Spoiler: I liek Scythers's commands



Let's bring the arena _down_. ((I plan on completely bringing down the track since it's suspended, as seen here))

First, Sandstorm. Next, *Earth Power+Earthquake* combo. This time, it'll work!

If the combo's unusable (eg, she's hiding behind Protect or otherwise unhittable by the combo) use Hone Claws followed by Earthquake.

I did two command strings in case the command can't be executed (as in, Lily's protecting or using Substitute).

With combo: Sandstorm~Earth Power+Earthquake

Without combo: Sandstorm~Hone Claws~Earthquake





Spoiler: Keldeo's commands



Well, in the interest of mixing it up let's go with three different attacks! :o If he protects or is otherwise unhittable, Coil the first two actions and Chill on the last. If he's raised his Defense on the first action, go with Stockpiling 24% energy and then Spitting that Up, why not. If you have energy Stockpiled on the last action, you haven't yet spit it up, and he's hittable, use Spit Up instead of Giga Drain.

If he whips up a Sandstorm by your first action, go with Stockpile ~ Coil ~ Spit Up. If he whips it up by your second action, Coil ~ Giga Drain, and if he whips it up on your third, Chill if you haven't Coiled already and Giga Drain if you have.

*Aqua Tail / Stockpile (24) / Coil ~ Seed Bomb / Spit Up / Coil ~ Giga Drain / Spit Up / Chill*



With an eager squeak, Sand Man begins twirling rapidly on the spot, blades extended outwards rather like a spinning top. He whips up particles of dust and stone into the field of air around him, and the localized sandstorm begins to spread until it envelops the entire battlefield. Hissing in displeasure, Lily deigns not to move just yet, storing away a large portion of her energy for later use.

And now, time for Sand Man's ultimate move, the combo of... what now? Earth Power and Earthquake? How's he supposed to do that? Now, he's all for knocking the race track off its supports entirely, but he's not sure how he could really pull off both those attacks at once. Shrugging to himself, he settles for ruining the arena in a less obvious way by sharpening his claws on the rails at the outside of the track. Spitting angrily at the particles of sand that insist on getting into her eyes, Lily coils herself up as tightly as possible, calling upon her inner snakiness for strength and forbearance.

At least Sand Man can destroy the race track a _little_ bit. He leaps up into the air and starts spinning again, blades raised over his head, and angles downwards so that his blades smash straight into the ground. The pavement begins to shake as he drives his blades further into it, their vibrations spreading in all directions. Lily finds herself abruptly uncoiled and thrown up into the air repeatedly by the rippling ground, pieces of rock from the sandstorm rushing in to cut at her scales. Finally the trembling stops and the Ekans lands flat and straight on the ground, stars spinning in her vision as she struggles to ignore the bruises covering her body. With a hiss, she lifts her head straight up and releases all of her pent-up energy in a brilliant white beam that throws Sand Man hard into the railing he was so bent on destroying before she falls to the ground again. Both Pokémon groan, battered by new injuries, as the bout comes to a close.

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles* (xxxxxOoooo)

*Sand Man*  @ Snowball
*Ability*: Sand Force
*Health*: 64%
*Energy*: 88%
*Score*: 162
*Status*: Disappointed by the lack of destruction he managed to carry out. _+1 Attack, +1 Accuracy_.
*Used*: Sandstorm ~ Hone Claws ~ Earthquake

*Keldeo* (oooooXoooo)

*Lily*  @ Expert Belt
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Health*: 73%
*Energy*: 71%
*Score*: 159
*Status*: Struggling back into her coiled form. _+1 Attack, +1 Defense, +1 Accuracy_.
*Used*: Stockpile (24%) ~ Coil ~ Spit Up

*Arena Status*

 The arena is kind of destroyed now. There are a bunch of chunks torn out of the ground, and melted rock is lying around everywhere. Good work, friends.
 A sandstorm is raging (6 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*

 Sand Man's Health: 100% - 36% (Spit Up) = 64%
 Sand Man's Energy: 100% - 5% (Sandstorm) - 2% (Hone Claws) - 5% (Earthquake) = 88%
 Lily's Health: 100% - 24% (Earthquake) - 3% (Sandstorm) = 73%
 Lily's Energy: 100% - 24% (Stockpile) - 3% (Coil) - 2% (Spit Up) = 71%

*Notes*

 I just realized I've been writing the XXOoo things wrong the whole battle because I guess after the first round I forgot to change the capitals to lowercase...
 I can't really see how Earth Power + Earthquake would be executed, but in any case, except for really obvious combos (e.g. Quick Attack + Tackle), you're going to need to describe how you want the combo to be executed for it to work.
 Sand Man narrowly wins! The score, by the way, is currently 5-1, if you don't want to count all those letters.
 Next up: *I liek Squirtles* sends out, then *Keldeo* sends out. Both of you will PM your commands to me.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 6, 2015)

Biirup, time to shine!


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 6, 2015)

I'll go with Minky Box Princess Angie (Super Smile Angie in the OP)!


----------



## Eifie (Sep 7, 2015)

*Round Seven*​
*I liek Squirtles* (xxxxxoOooo)

*Biirup*  @ Red Card
*Ability*: Volt Absorb
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Preparing for his big jump.

*Keldeo* (oooooxOooo)

*Super Smile Angie*  @ Sun Stone
*Ability*: Own Tempo
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Shielding her eyes against the blowing sand.

------------------------------​


Spoiler: I liek Scythers's commands



Bounce up first action unless she sets up a sub; use ice beam in that case, Amnesia if protect's up. Bounce down second action or up if you haven't used Bounce, Ice Beam if there's a sub (and you're not bouncing). Finish with Ice Beam or Bouncing down.

*Bounce up/Ice Beam/Amnesia~Bounce down/Bounce Up/Ice Beam~Ice Beam/Bounce down*





Spoiler: Keldeo's commands



Just attack her some, I guess. If she uses Soak on your first action, start Biding, and if possible wait until her last action before releasing it. If she protects, is otherwise unhittable, or is prepping Sucker Punch (if you can tell that) go for Sunny Day, Growth, Growth. Also Sunny Day on the first action if she used Hail or Rain Dance, and don't use Growth if Ion Deluge is in effect.

*Energy Ball / Bide / Sunny Day ~ Giga Drain / Bide / Growth ~ Seed Bomb / Bide (wait) / Growth*



Minky Box Princess Angie's leaves flatten to her head in distress as she gazes nervously around at the swirling sandstorm. She fiddles idly with her Sun Stone, wishing for better weather, and turns pleadingly toward her trainer, but Keldeo gently pushes her back to the arena, and here Princess Angie must stay. With a sad squeak, Princess Angie concentrates hard on the latent Grass-type energy inside her, closing her eyes to keep grains of dust out of her vision. A ball of glittering Grass energy forms in front of her, the sand magically repelled from its surface as it barrels forth, crashing into Biirup's face. The Chinchou squeals in pain as the energy eats through his slippery skin, leaving an exposed patch that twinges in pain as the blowing sand sticks to it. Perhaps he can get himself out of this horrid storm...

_Boing_. Suddenly Biirup is bouncing up in the air, and nobody really has any clue how it happened, not even Biirup himself. He just told his body to jump, and now here he is. Nice. Unfortunately the sandstorm is still going strong this high up in the air, and he screws his eyes shut against it. Down on the racetrack, Princess Angie clings tightly to her Sun Stone, begging some of its energy to flow inside her so that she may beautifully bloom. As she absorbs a bit of stored sunlight through her stump things, her body grows ever so slightly larger, and the leaves on her head perk up with renewed strength and vigour. And then Biirup bounces down right on top of them, flattening them to her head again. Princess Angie cries out in frustration as all her hard gardening work is crushed, and whirls around to get her revenge—or attempts to, anyway. Whatever she has that passes for muscle locks up painfully, and poor Princess Angie falls flat on her face. Giggling, Biirup unleashes a icy cold beam of energy at her back, and Princess Angie begins to sob as the cold takes hold of her, while the sandstorm rages around her all the while. She wants to go home! Why did her trainer make her do this?

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles* (xxxxxoOooo)

*Biirup*  @ Red Card
*Ability*: Volt Absorb
*Health*: 84%
*Energy*: 88%
*Score*: 164
*Status*: Giggling to himself. _-1 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Bounce (up) ~ Bounce (down) ~ Ice Beam

*Keldeo* (oooooxXooo)

*Super Smile Angie*  @ Sun Stone
*Ability*: Own Tempo
*Health*: 67%
*Energy*: 94%
*Score*: 161
*Status*: Wailing in distress. _+1 Attack, +1 Special Attack_. Severely paralyzed (25% failure chance).
*Used*: Energy Ball ~ Growth ~ [paralyzed]

*Arena Status*

 The arena is kind of destroyed now. There are a bunch of chunks torn out of the ground, and melted rock is lying around everywhere. Good work, friends.
 A sandstorm is raging (3 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*

 Biirup's Health: 100% - 16% (Energy Ball) - 3% (Sandstorm) = 81%
 Biirup's Energy: 100% - 3% (Bounce (up)) - 4% (Bounce (down)) - 5% (Ice Beam) = 88%
 Super Smile Angie's Health: 100% - 17% (Bounce) - 13% (Ice Beam) - 3% (sandstorm) = 67%
 Super Smile Angie's Energy: 100% - 4% (Energy Ball) - 2% (Growth) = 94%

*Notes*

 Energy Ball lowered Biirup's Special Defense.
 Technically, according to I liek Scythers's commands, Biirup should have Bounced down the second action without waiting, but a two-action Bounce can't really be executed that quickly.
 Bounce was a critical hit and paralyzed Super Smile Angie.
 Super Smile Angie then rolled low enough for paralysis that she couldn't use Seed Bomb.
 And Biirup haxxes his way to a win! Could this be a shocking comeback for I liek Scythers?!
 Next up: *Keldeo* sends out, then *I liek Scythers* sends out. Both of you will PM your commands to me.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 7, 2015)

Let's go, Amyparadise Murphy!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 8, 2015)

Craneo Ominoso, time to be spoopy!


----------



## Eifie (Sep 10, 2015)

*Round Eight*​
*I liek Squirtles* (xxxxxooOoo)

*Cranio Ominoso*  @ Mental Herb
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Observing her new toy curiously.

*Keldeo* (oooooxxOoo)

*Amyparadise Murphy*  @ Stone Plate
*Ability*: Rivalry
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Glaring at her opponent, hackles raised.

------------------------------​


Spoiler: I liek Scythers's commands



okay, so these attacks are gonna sting. Start with Torment (unless she didn't use a damaging move, in which case Dark Pulse), then Payback if Amy uses a not-Tormented move, Psychic if she does. 

*Torment/Dark Pulse~Payback/Psychic x2*





Spoiler: Keldeo's commands



I think we'll go for *delayed Payback*, all three actions! If she has clones or a substitute or she seems to be waiting for you, *Snarl* instead, and if you can't use or hit with either *Work Up* the first two actions and *Chill* on the last. If you can use or hit with one of Snarl/Payback but not the other, use whichever one you can. Drop your item as soon as possible so they don't try something Tricky, though, and don't use your nondamaging option if they're preparing to Snatch.

*Payback (wait) / Snarl / Work Up (drop item) ~ Payback (wait) / Snarl / Work Up ~ Payback (wait) / Snarl / Chill*



Incensed that her opponent _dares_ be the same gender as her, Amy immediately drops her Stone Plate, plants a paw possessively on top of it, and snarls. Soundwaves rip through the air, laced with faint traces of dark energy, and Cranio Ominoso shudders on the spot as they wash over her. Shaking it off quickly (though not completely forgetting how so very intimidating her opponent is, of course), Cranio Ominoso takes a deep breath and projects her ghostly rattling all over the racetrack.

"You think Mr. Stone Plate over there is impressed by that pathetic snarl? Please. Look at him, hasn't moved a muscle. Face like a rock, he has. Is that all you got?"

Disheartened, Amy glances down desperately at Mr. Stone Plate. Mr. Stone Plate does not respond.

Maybe she does have to try harder, then... Amy lowers herself into a crouch, paws flickering with dark energy, and across her a similar light glints in Cranio Ominoso's eyes. Impatiently Amy lunges forward, slashing across Cranio Ominoso's skull-face with one paw. With a rattling laugh, Cranio Ominoso surrounds herself with more dark energy that flows out of her eyes and strikes even harder, bashing her skull into Amy's side with full force. Shocked, Amy instinctively lets out another not-so-intimidating snarl, to which Cranio Ominoso, cackling all the while, responds with more of the same beating, swathes of dark energy surrounding both battlers as she slaps the Litleo across the face with her hand-things.

A sudden sharp blast of the whistle brings both Pokémon to a stop, glaring hatefully at each other as the sandstorm fades away around them.

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles* (xxxxxooXoo)

*Cranio Ominoso*  @ Mental Herb
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 68%
*Energy*: 84%
*Score*: 142
*Status*: Secretly a little intimidated. Those snarls kind of hurt. _-2 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Torment ~ Payback ~ Payback

*Keldeo* (oooooxxOoo)

*Amyparadise Murphy*  @ Stone Plate
*Ability*: Rivalry
*Health*: 77%
*Energy*: 87%
*Score*: 164
*Status*: Rushing back to retrieve Mr. Stone Plate. Tormented (3 more actions).
*Used*: Snarl ~ Payback ~ Snarl

*Arena Status*

 The arena is kind of destroyed now. There are a bunch of chunks torn out of the ground, and melted rock is lying around everywhere. Good work, friends.

*Damage and Energy*

 Cranio Ominoso's Health: 100% - 10% (Snarl) - 9% (Payback) - 10% (Snarl) - 3% (Sandstorm) = 68%
 Cranio Ominoso's Energy: 100% - 4% (Torment) - 6% (Payback) - 6% (Payback) = 84%
 Amyparadise Murphy's Health: 100% - 10% (Payback) - 10% (Payback) - 3% (Sandstorm) = 74%
 Amyparadise Murphy's Energy: 100% - 5% (Snarl) - 3% (Payback) - 5% (Snarl) = 87%

*Notes*

 I wasn't entirely sure what I liek Scythers meant by the "not-Tormented move" thing, but I took it to mean if Amy actually acted that action.
 The Sandstorm is finally over. Now I can stop forgetting it every round.
 Keldeo wins this bout, and subsequently the battle, but there are still two rounds to go!
 Next up: *I liek Scythers* sends out, then *Keldeo* sends out. Both of you will PM your commands to me.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 10, 2015)

Api Lahir, you finally get to battle. Whoo!


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 10, 2015)

I'll go with *Luke Atmey*!


----------



## Eifie (Sep 10, 2015)

*Round Nine*​
*I liek Squirtles* (xxxxxooxOo)

*Api Lahir*  @ Rocky Helmet
*Ability*: Flash Fire
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Flickering her flame eagerly.

*Keldeo* (oooooxxoOo)

*Luke Atmey*  @ Life Orb
*Ability*: Magic Guard
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: _Ah! Zvarri. A little candle._

------------------------------​


Spoiler: I liek Scythers's commands



Alright, Api. Showtime. 

Toxic plus two Hexes are the name of the game right now. 

If a Magic Coat is up on the first action, go Heat Wave with two Shadow Balls instead.

*Toxic/Heat Wave~Hex/Shadow Ball x2*





Spoiler: Keldeo's commands



Dark Pulse. If she has clones, you can't hit with Dark Pulse, or Dark Pulse is spited, imprisoned, or disabled, switch to Aerial Ace. If she's unhittable with both these moves and you're not Taunted, Calm Mind, Cosmic Power, Chill.

*Dark Pulse / Aerial Ace / Calm Mind ~ Dark Pulse / Aerial Ace / Cosmic Power ~ Dark Pulse / Aerial Ace / Chill*



Zvarri! What a diminutive foe. Not a match for the marvelous likes of the one and only Luke Atmey, Ace Detective! Flapping his wings decisively, Luke Atmey focuses and sends a stream of dark thoughts Api Lahir's way with his third eye, thoughts of inferiority and smallness. It's all too much for Api Lahir, and her flame goes right out as she screams in fright. Trembling on the spot, poor little Api Lahir is too terrified to unscramble her thoughts and pick out the move she was supposed to use. Luke Atmey takes quick advantage of this, firing off more dark energy her way. The tiny Litwick's flame, just flickering back to life, dies out a second time, and Api Lahir looks desperately to her trainer, a hopeless look in her eyes.

Luke Atmey has no room within him for such fickle emotions as sympathy! Chirruping victoriously, he unleashes another deadly strike from his third eye. This time, however, Api Lahir grits her teeth and focuses with all her might, managing to keep her candle burning. Her flame takes on a deep black shade as she haltingly begins an ancient chant, cursing Luke Atmey to a lifetime of failure at crime, as he shall be outsmarted by... a mere thief?! Poppycock! Still, the thought quite unsettles Luke Atmey, and he flutters unsteadily down to the ground to rest.

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles* (xxxxxooxXo)

*Api Lahir*  @ Rocky Helmet
*Ability*: Flash Fire
*Health*: 62%
*Energy*: 97%
*Score*: 159
*Status*: Disappointed that she messed up her battling debut.
*Used*: [flinch] ~ [flinch] ~ Hex

*Keldeo* (oooooxxoOo)

*Luke Atmey*  @ Life Orb
*Ability*: Magic Guard
*Health*: 88%
*Energy*: 85%
*Score*: 173
*Status*: Gazing into the future with his third eye...
*Used*: Dark Pulse ~ Dark Pulse ~ Dark Pulse

*Arena Status*

 The arena is kind of destroyed now. There are a bunch of chunks torn out of the ground, and melted rock is lying around everywhere. Good work, friends.

*Damage and Energy*

 Api Lahir's Health: 100% - 19% (Dark Pulse) - 19% (Dark Pulse) = 62%
 Api Lahir's Energy: 100% - 3% (Hex) = 97%
 Luke Atmey's Health: 100% - 12% (Hex) = 88%
 Luke Atmey's Energy: 100% - 5% (Dark Pulse) - 5% (Dark Pulse) - 5% (Dark Pulse) = 85%

*Notes*

 Luke Atmey's first Dark Pulse was a crit and caused a flinch. Zvarri!
 Luke Atmey's second Dark Pulse was a crit and caused a flinch. Get away from the RNG, Luke Atmey.
 Like Atmey's _third_ Dark Pulse rolled for a flinch, but flinches are supposed to lose their effectiveness the more they happen, probably to prevent ridiculous rounds like this. So Api Lahir managed to get over her sheer terror and attack normally.
 For the final round, we have Baskin facing off against Zipper. PM your commands, etc.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 15, 2015)

48-hour DQ warning for I liek Scythers.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 16, 2015)

*Round Ten*​
*I liek Squirtles* (xxxxxooxxO)

*Baskin*  @ Smoke Ball
*Ability*: Ice Body
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: 

*Keldeo* (oooooxxooO)

*Zipper*  @ Expert Belt
*Ability*: Hyper Cutter
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: 

------------------------------​


Spoiler: I liek Scythers's commands



Sheer Cold thrice unless Zipper's using Focus Punch (Protect when it uses it) or using Special Fire-typed moves or Focus Blast (Mirror Coat).

*Sheer Cold/Protect/Mirror Coat x3*





Spoiler: Keldeo's commands



Let's do it! Start by making a *medium substitute*. Next, *Focus Punch* while your sub's still up, or *Iron Head* if not - don't try to switch if he destroys your sub while you're charging, though. If you can't hit her, *Swords Dance* the second action, or *Chill* on the last. If she used Uproar on the second action, Iron Head on the last.

*Substitute (15) ~ Focus Punch / Iron Head / Swords Dance ~ Focus Punch / Iron Head / Chill*



Zipper immediately chomps down into the pavement below, looking for a jewel with a nice chewy texture. Alas, she finds none, but she does grind up some plain old stones, which she hastily spits out from her jaws and fashions into a rough likeness of herself. Baskin, meanwhile, hovers in the air with his eyes closed, cold radiating powerfully from his tiny body. First frost covers the grass outside the arena, and then all plantlife wilts entirely as icicles begin to form around the roller coaster tracks. Zipper trembles helplessly in the cold until her Substitute, eyes suddenly blinking to life, leaps on top of her and spreads itself around her, filled with heat just like her favourite fluffy winter coat. Her Substitute grows less and less fluffy as it ices over until Baskin runs out of energy and falls to the ground, exhausted, while the Substitute shatters into a thousand shards of ice. At least Zipper is unharmed.

For her next trick, Zipper decides to keep it simple. She lunges forward and whacks Baskin on the side with her jaws, and the tiny ice cream cone squeaks in pain. Traces of heat from her Substitute are still left on her jaws, and Baskin chatters in distress as he begins to melt. Instead of attacking again, he must instead blow a cool breeze over himself to retain his delicious form. Smirking at her success, Zipper swings her jaws around to hit Baskin a second time, hitting him right in the base of his cone. The Vanillite screams as his cone cracks in half, needing a moment to recover himself in order to execute his next move. Closing his eyes, he focuses hard on the environment around him, in particular its disturbingly high temperature. Again a heavy cold begins to settle over the arena, but Baskin's concentration is broken when a roller coaster car cracks in two from the cold and one half crashes loudly onto the pavement beside him. Exhausted from this heavy effort, Baskin falls over of his own accord, while Zipper merely watches him in amusement.

------------------------------​
*I liek Squirtles* (xxxxxooxxX)

*Baskin*  @ Smoke Ball
*Ability*: Ice Body
*Health*: 62%
*Energy*: 0%
*Score*: 62
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Sheer Cold ~ [flinch] ~ Sheer Cold (missed)

*Keldeo* (oooooxxooO)

*Zipper*  @ Expert Belt
*Ability*: Hyper Cutter
*Health*: 85%
*Energy*: 84%
*Score*: 169
*Status*: _... Well, great._
*Used*: Substitute (15%) ~ Iron Head ~ Iron Head

*Arena Status*

 The arena is kind of destroyed now. There are a bunch of chunks torn out of the ground, and melted rock is lying around everywhere. Good work, friends.

*Damage and Energy*

 Baskin's Health: 100% - 17% (Iron Head) - 21% (Iron Head) = 62%
 Baskin's Energy: 100% - 50% (Sheer Cold) - 50% (Sheer Cold) = 0%
 Zipper's Health: 100% - 15% (Substitute) = 85%
 Zipper's Substitute: 15% - 100% (Sheer Cold) = 0%
 Zipper's Energy: 100% - 8% (Substitute) - 4% (Iron Head) - 4% (Iron Head) = 84%

*Notes*

 (blugh)
 Sheer Cold rolled exactly a 30 to hit the first action.
 The first Iron Head made Baskin flinch. The second was a crit.
 The second Sheer Cold missed, and Baskin knocked himself out from energy exhaustion. That means Zipper gets a guaranteed extra experience point for the KO.
 With eight wins to I liek Scythers's two, Keldeo takes the match! She gets to choose 5 Pokémon to get 1 exp each, and Zipper gets an additional exp point as well. I liek Scythers gets to choose 4 Pokémon to get 1 exp each. There is also some money involved that was supposed to be distributed as if for a 3v3, but I can't really be bothered, so idk. This was a horrible idea and I hope never to revisit it again. Thanks for playing, though.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow, good game, Keldeo! And thanks, Eifie, for actually doing this. It was a blast! :D

Do I post the Pokemon that receive experience here?


----------



## Eifie (Sep 16, 2015)

I liek Scythers said:


> Wow, good game, Keldeo! And thanks, Eifie, for actually doing this. It was a blast! :D
> 
> Do I post the Pokemon that receive experience here?


Yep, both of you let me know which Pokémon you want to give experience to here in the thread and I'll mark them off as participated. I think this means Keldeo will get money as if she defeated four opponents and ILS gets money as if she had to use five Pokémon to defeat him, which is kind of amusing.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 16, 2015)

Sand Man, Baskin, Api Lahir, and FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER get some EXP.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 16, 2015)

Yeah, good game, ILS! And thank you for the great reffings, Eifie - I found the setup really fun to play! (Apologies to both of you that I screwed up re: the commands at the beginning, as well.) I'd like Sonya, Angie, Amyparadise Murphy, Rey Ricochet, and Lily to get experience.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 16, 2015)

Okay, I have abused the fact that the db lets you enter a KO count for a Pokémon that hasn't participated to attempt to distribute exp properly without giving ILS even more money. Hopefully this works.


----------

